# Proxmox HA, how to configure common IPs for VPSs?



## ICPH (Sep 6, 2015)

Hello, here someone suggested Proxmox as an solution for managing VPS with high availability (HA)

https://vpsboard.com/topic/7648-what-is-the-software-solution-for-the-high-availability-vps-reselling/

I want to ask if Proxmox HA is possible if each of the node server is in different datacenter.

How to setup Networking in proxmox, i mean one node server will have assigned an IP subnet and these IPs will be used for VPSs, but if that server is down, how VPS can be accessible via its IP which is assigned to that offline node server?

Is there on the internet any tutorial on how to setup this networking in Proxmox so VPS is really high available? Thank you

PS: here is an Proxmox HA tutorial but im not able to find answers on above questions in it


----------



## William (Sep 6, 2015)

You can't - For real HA you need either the IPs available on all nodes (so same DC and VLAN) or use internal IPs and a router instance on each location.


----------



## norival1992 (Feb 9, 2016)

I think Proxmox is not a good soluitions for VPS selling. Proxmox can use for personal only.


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 9, 2016)

norival1992 said:


> I think Proxmox is not a good soluitions for VPS selling. Proxmox can use for personal only.



Backupsy and Hostigation are two VPS providers that use it for VPS selling...


----------



## norival1992 (Feb 9, 2016)

DomainBop said:


> Backupsy and Hostigation are two VPS providers that use it for VPS selling...



Yes, i told it is not a good solutions. If you are an expert in Proxmox, you can sell it as well.


----------

